# Excessive Sneezing and nose noises



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie has recently started to sneeze way more than he used to. His nose occasionally seems a little runny, as well. It is not colored mucus, just clear runny wet nose. There are some times where his nose will make other weird sounds, but not as often as the sneezes.

Is it possible for dogs to have colds? Can anyone give me some information on what might be the cause?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I would take him to a vet. They don't get colds like people do, with that they get lethargy, fever etc... Runny clear nose is likely allergies or a blockage according to the netvet site I just looked at. It also said that because there are so many receptors in their nose a runny nose is quite miserable for them. Poor doggy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has the occasional sneeze but not often. One day she was on her bed and I was patting her and she sneezed and it sprayed me in the face  I was like wow Her nose was wet when that happened but it's only on the rare occasion it does happen. 

There is lots of dust here cause we are on a major road in the city. I do vacuum every other day but she can always find dust somewhere

I would take him to the vet just to make sure but I'm a freak we go to the vet way too often


----------



## nowamfound (Apr 11, 2020)

might could be reverse sneezing. i never heard of it either, but looked it up on youtube. my vet says it's pretty common and i could give 3/4 of a benadryl. but i think the lawn on the property next door was sprayed with a pesticide and that might be why paris is sneezing and snorting like a crackhead. a darling crackhead, but even so


----------

